# Coughing?



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy has been coughing quite a bit this morning. It's kind of like she's going to throw up, but nothing comes out. She occasionally does it, but it's been far more often this morning. 

Apart from the gagging thing, she seems fine so I'm not worried enough to take her to the vets atm, (of course I would though if she needed it) but wondering if anyone else knows what it could be? 

Only thing I can think of is that she was rolling around in a little bit of cut grass yesterday, could she have hay fever? But that doesn't tend to give a cough. 

Thank you


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no idea what could be causing it-- just wanted to say I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi does this sometimes. It's like they get something caught in their throat & keep trying to cough it up. I would give her some fruit or something to help clear her throat. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Holly does this on occasion when she gets something stuck in her throat since she inhales a treat instead of chewing them. If it continues though I would have her looked at to be safe.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Charlotte, 

How is she now? Are you keeping her away from snugs and snails - I'm sure you are. I was in the vets with Romeo the other day and was listening to a conversation at the counter. There has been a big probs here with snugs and snails because of all the rain. 

I've kept Romeo and Pax out the garden for a little while because I counted 13 slugs in our tiny garden the other day. Yuck! 

The vet was saying to a lady that coughing can be a symptom of slugs. She was saying that even if the dogs eat grass that a slug has been on previously that can be a problem. There are some pretty rotten effects of contact with slugs and snails. 

Don't want to worry you at all - but I've got a bit paranoid about snugs and snails at the moment cos mine are soooooooooooo nosey and into everything - especially Romeo! 

Hope she's ok! 

Let us know. 

xxx


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Re the slugs & snails - we have dogs (and people) getting seriously ill & dying over here in Syndey. 

I'm positive I heard it was from a worm parasite they're picking up from slugs & snails that originally comes from rat poo that the snails/slug ingest or come in contact with.

Because it's so relatively rare here the vets are getting their dignosis wrong on occasions which has caused all sorts of dramas, and if not picked up, it can be a real killer.

ETA: Yep, same condition in Oz as there, just found this: Rat Lung Worm (Angiostrongylus catonensis) Factsheet - NSW Health

As an aside, I often wonder how much "coughing" with Chis is actually "reverse sneezing" from the descriptions given?


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Re the slugs & snails - we have dogs (and people) getting seriously ill & dying over here in Syndey. I positive I heard it was from a worm parasite they're picking up from slugs & snails that originally comes from rat poo - because it's so relatively rare the vets are getting their dignosis wrong on occasions and it's a real killer.
> 
> I often wonder how much "coughing" with Chis is actually "reverse sneezing" from the descriptions given?


Yes, they're a big concern here in England too - there's posters up in the vets. I get paranoid every time we see one now. I've always kept mine away from slugs and snails but I was really worried when I heard the vet say that even if a dog eats grass that a slug has previously been on (and left their slimy trail I suppose???) because mine really love to eat grass! 

I haven't heard that over here about people though! Luckily! How awful! 

xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lungworm is a huge problem this summer as snails and slugs are loving the wet weather we've been having in the UK and Irealnd - I have never seen as many around.

We have foxes, a pond in which loads of frogs are living and zillions of slugs and snails - all hosts for lungworm - so I use Advocate on the dogs.

Here's a page with information - Dogs In The Garden - make your garden safe for your dog

Charlotte if the coughing continues, have Daisy checked out in case of lungworm but it could well be something as simple as a grass seed in her throat, reverse sneezing etc.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi girls, thanks for your replies. D has coughed less as the day went on, so I'm sure it was just one of those things. Thankyou for all the input though, I'll make sure I keep an eye on her.  

It was different to her reverse sneezing, with that I just gently squeeze her nose and she stops. This was more like gagging.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi again girls, I know now what was choking her. This morning, she puked up over my bed, and it had grass in it. She obviously had it bothering her. 

We were struggling to get her to eat anything, but now she has eaten a few small bits of chicken. Phew.


----------

